# Frank Mir agrees to deal with Bellator MMA



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

https://www.mmafighting.com/2017/8/15/16151918/frank-mir-agrees-to-deal-with-bellator-mma



> Another familiar face is headed to Bellator.
> 
> Frank Mir has agreed to terms with the promotion, MMA Fighting has learned. Bellator is expected to officially announce his signing in the coming days.
> 
> ...


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm not sure how many miles left on the clock Frank has.

But if he's getting paid good luck to him!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well if nothing else this adds to the viability of the Bellator heavyweight division considering the fact that they need big names. Honestly this is and isn't a surprise that Mir was let go cause you'd think the UFC would reward his long tenure with some kind of position in commentating but maybe WME-IMG thought differently. It isn't surprising in that he had quite a few losses towards the end of his UFC tenure.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Overeem put horse meat on the map.

Frank Mir put kangaroo meat on the map.

We had sea level Cain, post gallbladder Anderson Silva, motivated BJ Penn.

Now we have post kangaroo meat Frank Mir.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I don't get the kangaroo meat reference.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> I don't get the kangaroo meat reference.


If I remember right, Frank Mir's defense was he ate kangaroo meat in australia he didn't know was contaminated with steroids.

There was an NFL player who tested positive for steroids that claimed he ate meat contaminated with steroids in mexico. The NFL gave him something like an innocent verdict. Maybe there is something to it.

Here:



> *NFL player’s ‘tainted Mexican beef’ steroid excuse actually worked*
> 
> Houston Texans offensive tackle Duane Brown had his 10-game suspension for violating the league’s policy on performance-enhancing drugs overturned, successfully claiming he ingested bad beef while on vacation, ESPN reported Tuesday.
> 
> ...


http://nypost.com/2016/05/03/nfl-decides-texans-peds-were-actually-mexican-meat/


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Lets get that Roy Nelson rematch everyone has been calling for...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

So Frank Mir can bully him into another win? Also the solution to the steriods in China and Mexico is simple, don't eat red meat there.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Receipts for 10 burgers and 2 steaks? Uhh, and zero tacos? Bizarre.


Also, cue Jon Jones' team finding this article and going through his food diary the week before the fight and claiming it was tainted chef quality pre-packaged meals with an unknown country of origin 

:laugh:

P.S. Yes, I know Jon popped for Turinabol a different anabolic, but still... maybe there's something to this?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

This should be very interesting.


----------



## systemdnb (Dec 7, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> Well if nothing else this adds to the viability of the Bellator heavyweight division considering the fact that they need big names. Honestly this is and isn't a surprise that Mir was let go cause you'd think the UFC would reward his long tenure with some kind of position in commentating but maybe WME-IMG thought differently. It isn't surprising in that he had quite a few losses towards the end of his UFC tenure.


The timing on this was crazy. I wonder if the UFC new Brian Stann was going to bounce? Frank Mir def didn't know or he wouldn't have signed with Bellator. He commentates for that ACB league but I doubt the UFC would let him do it now that he fights for their direct competitor. I'm sure he would've much rather done that then get punched in the face.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well the timing as also weird in that it was over a year after his last fight being against Mark Hunt which he did lose. But yeah I wonder why they didn't get him commentary unless because of his TRT use or maybe WME-IMG just didn't like his commentary. Also Fox could've hired him directly but it seems that Fox just didn't seem to use him at all.


----------



## systemdnb (Dec 7, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> Well the timing as also weird in that it was over a year after his last fight being against Mark Hunt which he did lose. But yeah I wonder why they didn't get him commentary unless because of his TRT use or maybe WME-IMG just didn't like his commentary. Also Fox could've hired him directly but it seems that Fox just didn't seem to use him at all.


I don't really care for Mir, I just know he got some experience in the WEC and is well known by most fans. I doubt Fox would hire him as most of the guys they get on there are younger more handsome gents. I'm just sitting here thinking who could do it and praying it's not Pat Miletich. He's knowledgeable, but he has they personality of a doorknob.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Isn't he employed by AXS TV anyways? True that Fox uses people based on their preferences whereas you look at other guys and they're used by different people. Bas is used by WSOF/PFL whereas Goldie is now used by Bellator MMA.


----------



## systemdnb (Dec 7, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> Isn't he employed by AXS TV anyways? True that Fox uses people based on their preferences whereas you look at other guys and they're used by different people. Bas is used by WSOF/PFL whereas Goldie is now used by Bellator MMA.


Yea Frank works calling ACB fight and now is a Bellator fighter but they'll let him commentate and fight anywhere. The UFC def doesn't want somebody who's not 100% down for them, if they ever wanted him to begin with. Who knows.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well a problem currently with the UFC is that Dana isn't in full control now and when he was things were a little different. Now loyalty doesn't always guarantee someone will get something from Dana at the end of their careers or that they'll be set. The WME-IMG and Reebok deals have probably caused the most damage for the UFC in terms of fighter relations.


----------



## systemdnb (Dec 7, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> Well a problem currently with the UFC is that Dana isn't in full control now and when he was things were a little different. Now loyalty doesn't always guarantee someone will get something from Dana at the end of their careers or that they'll be set. The WME-IMG and Reebok deals have probably caused the most damage for the UFC in terms of fighter relations.


True. The reality also is they weren't giving him any work other than fighting really before either of those. I don't think they were interested. I was JS it would've been interesting to see what they would've did if he didn't sign with Bellator. Good for him though. He was a fight away from being cut anyways so better to just let someone else pay him a couple nice pay days before he retires. I'd like to see him fight Fedor right off the bat.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well they both need wins badly considering Fedor's humiliating loss to Matt Mitrione and Mir's recent career slide of losses. Question though how long is Mir suspended for cause isn't he still serving his suspension for the USADA pop? Also what I'd like to know is who are they even considering for the Bellator Heavyweight Championship? Mitrione possibly?


----------



## systemdnb (Dec 7, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> Well they both need wins badly considering Fedor's humiliating loss to Matt Mitrione and Mir's recent career slide of losses. Question though how long is Mir suspended for cause isn't he still serving his suspension for the USADA pop? Also what I'd like to know is who are they even considering for the Bellator Heavyweight Championship? Mitrione possibly?


 I think Mir has almost another year. That's one of the reasons I found it funny he signed so far out. Any other opportunities could've came up... 

The way things are done over there you'd think Mitrione's win over Fedor and Congos 4-5 win combined with a win over him would make for a rematch and some good promo for the build up. Too bad they can't show the footage of the first fight haha.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well you do remember Bellator signing Chael and Wanderlei years back and that fight happened just this year right? Coker has long term vision and if that means grabbing a fighter years out then he will do it to make sure the UFC doesn't decide to resign them. Then again he has a HUGE nostalgia boner which seems to determine getting older fighters.


----------

